# Tango Is Getting A Sister!!!!



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

This has been in the works for awhile now, but I wanted to wait and make sure we were really getting another Malt!!







Well, we are!














Tango will have a little sister next Saturday, 12/23. There are three little girls to choose from, but I think that this is the little one that I like. Isn't she precious??














I'm so excited and cannot wait until next weekend! My fiance says that I'm going to have ants in my pants until next Saturday!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, congratulations! That is so exciting.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

AWWWW Julie I am soOOOOooo happy for you!!
She is beautiful and Tangos gonna be a big brother
















Best of Everything,
ANDREA~







[attachment=17121:attachment]


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh Congrats







I would have ants in my pants too! I want a puppy. I am so happy for you









Cathy


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I know you are beside yourself with excitement.














I am happy for you.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's so sweet looking!! I'm excited for you! What a special gift.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

AWWWWW!!







congrats!!







she's adorable!!









how exciting!! another fluffy member of SM!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

The more the merrier - it is lovely owning multiple dogs !!!! What a darling face .Sarah


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, congratulations!!!







She is adorable!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, that's a nice surprise, congratulations







. You sure know how to keep a secret. She's adorable & I'm very very happy for you.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

The best christmas present ever! She's adorable!








[attachment=17125:attachment]


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

oh, she's a beautiful little angel. i know you're so excited to get her home and start spoiling the fur off of her! CONGRATULATIONS! I'M INFINITELY JEALOUS!!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Awwww she is adorable! I can't wait to see more pics. Congratulations


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

OMG...she is soo cute!!
Can't wait to see and hear more about her


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Julie - I'm so, so happy that this has all worked out for you and that you don't have to wait until after the first of the year. I bet I know what you'll be doing this weekend -- shopping for that little girl and getting things all set up for her. 

That adorable little girl will be so lucky to have Tango as a big brudder!









Congratulations!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG Julie congratulations!!!!! She is so beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW PUPPY


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is precious!!*

*Can't wait for pics!!!!!!!!!*

*Marie & the boys*


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

congrats 
she looks very precious and such a cute face


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

how awesome is that??? Congrats!! Can't wait to see her!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> This has been in the works for awhile now, but I wanted to wait and make sure we were really getting another Malt!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










YEAY







I am just so excited for you and for Tango







He will sure enjoy having a lil sis








and she looks darling









Congratulations







another cute new pup here in SM







What will you name here?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

more cute puppies







This one is definitely the one


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yay! We are getting lots of new babies here! Don't worry about Tango....it all just kind o works itself out......


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

[attachment=17144:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

You and Tango are so lucky - she is just ADORABLE !


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh, she is so darling, Julie!!!







Congratulations!!! What a wonderful holiday gift!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

There's nothing like a puppy - You're going to have one wonderful Christmas this year!














Congratulations!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh how precious!!! You're so fortunate!! I'm so happy for you!

I don't know how you all do it affording more than one pup. I wish we could do it right now. I suppose if I didn't have a husband who is finishing up his undergrad and starting grad school soon and have two skin kids, maybe we could...I'd love that. You are so lucky! Best of luck! She's adorable!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

GREAT NEWS!!! She looks like a little sprite....


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Julie,

She is darling -







Congratulations









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tango is going to love having a baby sister!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations







She is beautiful! Did you pick out a name yet?

Linda


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm not sure about her name yet. I have thought about Cha-Cha, but then also thought have of having a really girly name for her. I need to decide soon!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

That is so cool. I would love to get Bentley a sister. He is only 6 months old and so used to my undevided attention. He is also used to going everywhere in his doggie carrier with me. I worry how he would take to sharing the attention, toys, doggie pillows etc. How old is Tango? Please let me know how the introduction goes.



Chow

Sue


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

yeah, i want to know if she picked a name, as well!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I love the name Cha Cha! There is a little maltese on a Kiwi carpet commercail named that. So cute! Her picture is precious.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I love the name Cha Cha! There is a little maltese on a Kiwi carpet commercail named that. So cute! Her picture is precious.[/B]


i believe there's a cha cha here on SM as well.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=304150
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, there is someone with a Cha Cha, but I don't really see them post very much. I also thought of choosing a really girly name too! Any suggestions??


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think you should defnitely go with the dance theme and choose the name of a dance... Tango and Cha Cha is cute. Here's a site with a listing of dance names:

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/names/musical.htm


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Congrats, you will love having two malts. She is too cute. Good Luck with the name. Keep us posted.
Aimee


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Yeah! How very exciting. Yes, I am envious but if my hubby says no that is the way it has to be. Looking forward to more exciting pictures she is gorgeous and of course the name.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Julie, congratulations on your new baby and keep us informed on a definite name. I love the name Cha Cha which is also Barbara Walter's dog's name. She is adorable.


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

ADORABLE!!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

awwwwwww she is sooo cute!!!!!!
SATURDAY IS here!!!!
can't wait to see more pictures of her!!!
congratulations!!!
xoxo


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Today is the day!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

wooohooo!! can't wait to hear all about her!


----------

